
Show HN: Random Forest Model Predicts Your Titanic Survival Chances - aliabd
https://278.gradiohub.com/
======
aliabd
Wrapped a Gradio[1] interface around the classic Kaggle Titanic[2]
competition.

[1] [https://github.com/gradio-app/gradio](https://github.com/gradio-
app/gradio) [2] [https://kaggle.com/c/titanic](https://kaggle.com/c/titanic)

